# News 1-11-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm in the process of doing some streamlining.

So far, I've added a new catagory "The Armoury" and moved the generic weapons forums under that catagory.

I've also done some renaming of several forums:
The "Computer Talk" forum has been renamed *The Computer Room (Computer Talk)*
Firearms forum has been renamed *The Firing Range (Firearms)*
The Sports and Entertainment forum has been renamed *The Rec Room (Sports and Entertainment)*
The Humor forum has been renamed *The Comedy Cafe*
The Memorials forum has been renamed *The Hall of  Remembrance  (Memorials)*

A few other minor changes, and a couple of relocations of forums were done as well.


Additional changes are pending, involving the merging of some of our slower forums into their parents.


:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for all your hard work in making this forum more user-friendly.  That is part of why I like it more than lots of others.  Keep up the good work.

-Michael


----------

